# Realy Ramdom nymph.



## robo mantis (May 9, 2007)

Ok I just got home and checked on all my chinese eggs and there are 4 eggs in one container. 2 of the eggs are hatched and 2 are not. All the nymphs were released and i looked throught the whole thing to see if there were extra nymphs and there were none. Now it has been 4 days since they hatched and there is 1 nymph in there?!?!?!?! So i checked the unhatched ooth and no little egg hanging off it. Do you think it just hatched late?? All i know is that i'm keeping this weird mantis lol.


----------



## randyardvark (May 9, 2007)

it happens, sometimes you get the odd early bird as well...i had one hatch where 2 hatched a day before the others


----------



## Butterfly (May 9, 2007)

I had that happen too a Stagmomantis Limbata ooth, They all hatched I cleared em out of the jar and 3 days later I had 2 extra nymphs in there so I kept them seperate. Then with the chinese ooth I had in the Apple tree, Thay hatched 5/2 and yet I continued to check it everyday, I found one little guy with his foot stuck to the foam of the ooth over the weekend. lol I called him clubfoot because the back 2 feet were stuck together, hes ok now tho.


----------



## robo mantis (May 10, 2007)

oh just making sure and rick, you should fix it so my post is first.


----------



## OGIGA (May 10, 2007)

> Ok I just got home and checked on all my chinese eggs and there are 4 eggs in one container. 2 of the eggs are hatched and 2 are not. All the nymphs were released and i looked throught the whole thing to see if there were extra nymphs and there were none. Now it has been 4 days since they hatched and there is 1 nymph in there?!?!?!?! So i checked the unhatched ooth and no little egg hanging off it. Do you think it just hatched late?? All i know is that i'm keeping this weird mantis lol.


Yeah, it's probably a late hatch.


----------



## robo mantis (May 10, 2007)

It seems like all of them are hatching twice lol


----------



## randyardvark (May 11, 2007)

why is my reply at the top?


----------



## robo mantis (May 11, 2007)

Don't know it glitches sometimes because the forum was down recently.


----------



## OGIGA (May 13, 2007)

Maybe someone should make sure the clock is working properly.


----------

